# Faulty Arcadia lighting, can anyone help?



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all

basically the other day me and the missus built a new vivarium for our rainbow boa as his old one had seen better days. We also purchased a new Arcadia flurescent lighting controller as the old viv had exactly the same system in and it hasn't skipped a beat but we thought we'd treat the new viv with a brand new one even though the old one is fine, I figured I could pass the old one on or donate it.

The new viv has two cut out holes at the top back so this was perfect for the ends of the light to attach to the light tube. We fitted it all, put the roof of the viv on, screwed it etc sealed it with aquarium sealer and left it to dry. In my haste I didn't test the new lighting and guess what... It doesnt work. Its dead. It doesnt do a thing. 

Had a fiddle with the connections on the tube, they were fine, pulled the tube out and tested it with the old one, it comes on so I decided to try the starter cap from the old in the new, still no good. Tried changing the fuse in the plug, still no good. 

Where I bought it from im sure will happily replace it as its only a week old but the problem is its sealed in the vivarium so I was wondering if its possible to use the old controller with the new wires, do they come apart easily? In order to get the tube attachers out i'm going to have to drill two holes big enough for them to fit through but this will ruin the viv 

Absolutely kicking myself asking why didn't we test the damn thing before installing it :censor: but Arcadia are supposed to be good so I guess I trusted it. Can anything be done? 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

very strange, they just don't go wrong usually that is why they have a 5 year guarantee.

have you removed and re-inserted the FSU starter switch on the top of the controller? is the switch in the on position? 

let me know.

John




jamesyboyjim said:


> Hi all
> 
> basically the other day me and the missus built a new vivarium for our rainbow boa as his old one had seen better days. We also purchased a new Arcadia flurescent lighting controller as the old viv had exactly the same system in and it hasn't skipped a beat but we thought we'd treat the new viv with a brand new one even though the old one is fine, I figured I could pass the old one on or donate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> very strange, they just don't go wrong usually that is why they have a 5 year guarantee.
> 
> have you removed and re-inserted the FSU starter switch on the top of the controller? is the switch in the on position?
> 
> ...


Hi John, yes I have tried removing it and putting it back in several times, I also tried the starter from the old lighting, but still no good  it has no life to it whatsoever


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Goodness,

You will need to return it for an exchange. ask your retailer to mark the return up for my attention so I can see what went wrong


There isn't a way to remove the leads that keep your guarantee in tact I'm afraid.

what model is it out of interest?

all the best

John,


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Goodness,
> 
> You will need to return it for an exchange. ask your retailer to mark the return up for my attention so I can see what went wrong
> 
> ...


Its the ACR36 John, 

Is it possible though? at this point the guarantee isn't the most important thing, the light was £30 odd the vivarium was £200 so avoiding wrecking that is far more important.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I will PM you.

john



jamesyboyjim said:


> Its the ACR36 John,
> 
> Is it possible though? at this point the guarantee isn't the most important thing, the light was £30 odd the vivarium was £200 so avoiding wrecking that is far more important.


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I will PM you.
> 
> john


Appriciate your message John, I have replied


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

Waiting for your reply John. 

Thanx again


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Well done John I love seeing it when someone cares about their customers and are helping others out constantly. 

Hope you get the system sorted mate.

Good luck! Bret.


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

BretJordan said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. Well done John I love seeing it when someone cares about their customers and are helping others out constantly.
> 
> Hope you get the system sorted mate.
> 
> Good luck! Bret.


Thanx bret!

I agree mate it's great when companies go the extra mile and John has been really helpful  sadly it looks like I'm going to have to drill two large holes in the viv but ill look into how to seal them so it shouldn't be the end of the world


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

You could always just put some vents in the holes you make?  And I totally agree. 

Bret.


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

BretJordan said:


> You could always just put some vents in the holes you make?  And I totally agree.
> 
> Bret.


Yeah that's probably what will happen but the viv does have 4 vents as it is. Ah I'll have a think and search about  

Thanx again guys


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

Just wanted to update the thread and say the new light arrived yesterday so that's incredibly fast service, on the old light I had voided my warranty by taking it apart and John knew this but he still sent the new one out anyway, can't think of a single company that's ever treated me in this way so I have nothing but thanks and praise for John and Arcadia. 

Haven't had a chance to test yet but ill update when I do. Just need to figure out what I'm going to do in regards to removing the old system


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i suggest you test this one before you put it in :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jamesyboyjim (Dec 3, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> i suggest you test this one before you put it in :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good idea haha! :lol2:

Still kicking myself for not doing so in the first place! :censor:


----------

